
You know what’s cool? A billion hours - runesoerensen
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2017/02/you-know-whats-cool-billion-hours.html
======
tradersam
The best part of this post is the links to some awesome videos, like this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTn77uCYU_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTn77uCYU_8)

